# Maxxum 7000 in need of help



## firemedic0135 (Feb 20, 2007)

I also recently won a maxxum 7000 off ebay and bought it cause I wanted a film camera to do some really long night exposures and the main reason I bought it was that it came with a 50mm 1.4 lens and a 28mm 2.8 lens.The camera came with a letter originally from minolta for owning one of the first 7000 series cameras.The lenses and camera all have the crossed xx on them and all are really clean.

The problem for me is I cant change the ap,shutter,iso,nothing.everytime I hit the shutter button it changes modes and the other buttons dont do a thing.Now I really dont care if the camera is faulty or not cause I really just wanted the lenses but If I can make it work it would be nice to use.

I have read the manual and am following the directions but not having any luck,so if you have any ideas let me know please.

Thanks
John


----------

